# Mouth Brooding Africans



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a tank with an assortment of Africans, including a few FireFish. I watched the FireFish breed a few days ago, quite an experience.

Should I isolate the female right away until she spits out the fry, or can she be left in the tank for a couple of weeks?

Advice welcome !!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd suggest you wait at least a week assuming you have a tank that's at least 5 gallons and cycled to move her to. Or you could wait a couple of weeks and then catch her and strip her of her fry. Some females will spit their fry into the net when you catch them making it easy. I've had it happen with Blue Dolphins (moorii) and Phenochilus Tanzania.
Congrats and good luck.
--
Paul


----------

